# x-force cam lean question



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was sitting in my treestand the other day and noticed that my bottom cam on my X-force appeared to be leaning alittle. Then I noticed that the string didn't appear to come out the center of the cam. It appeared to be off alittle to one side on both cams. This is a very small amount. Wouldn't notice it if you wasn't looking for it. Any comments. It still shot ok. Should I be worried?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

hate to see an unanswerd question....

Not knowing alot about this particular bow, I would think cam lean will eventually play a factor in any "hatchet cam" bow. 

With bow at rest, there should be no lean what so ever. I remember the High country bows and the severe can lean at full draw. All it took was a set of cam bushings and the problem was solved. These isues may have been addressed by PSE. I dont know.

If you have cam lean at full draw, this can affect string tracking and eventually tuning.

Keep an eye on it and take it to a "reputable" pro shop.

Pics would be great.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Most all X-Tech bows with the highly pre-loaded limbs will have some degree of cam lean. If the bow shoots well then you have nothing to worry about, every X-Tech bow I have owned since 07 have had alittle and only one did I ever take apart a swap the limbs from one side to the other to take care of it, so my personal opinion is if it shoot good then just shoot it:shade:


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

MY GX has it too, dont worry its normal.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Since we don't have pics, I won't assume it is normal. None of my x forces or money makers have lean on the bottom cam. Depending on the year model, it may need to be taken apart and the limbs either swapped from top to bottom or possibly replaced. Like I say, without pics it is hard to say.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I would say, but never assume, that it *is* normal, I have yet to see a X-Tech bow with the highly pre-loaded limbs that does not have any cam lean on the bottom, But I just don't eyeball it, like most, I lay an arrow along one side of the cam and if it does not parallel the string perfectly from bottom cam to the top cam then my friend it has cam lean, may only be alittle bit but it will have some. Most people just eyeball the string and cam and it usually looks good that way but lay and arrow down it and see what happens. I work on alot of X-Tech bows and like I said I haven't seen one without cam lean to some degree


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Cam Lean is Important*

After spending about six hours in the garage shooting holes in paper I have a better appreciation for cam lean. It does count. Fortunately my Moneymaker has individual adjustments on all four limbs so I was able to work to not only correct the slight cam lean but to see its effect. Slight changes on the one limb bolt could change the tear from right to left with a corresponding change in center shot. I finally used the parallel arrow check for cam lean, both directions, and corrected the cam and also made an adjustment on the wheel with the yoke. 

With all of this finally done it was quite easy to set center shot for bullet holes both at the paper, 7ft and 15ft away. The bow groups well at the range and walkback tuning did not involve any adjustments. I know this doesn't help if you don't have a Moneymaker or a means to correct cam lean but I don't think you can dismiss cam lean from creating tuning problems.

Regards

sawdust2


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Cam lean can be adjusted on other bows by using shims and moving the cam over.

A lot of times, cam lean is induced by the cable guard. That is why the x bows have a stiffer limb on that side of the bottom set.

Yes cam lean does make a difference in tuning.

Chuck


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

When I put an arrow on the bottom cam of my X Force 6 I notice I do have cam lean. The tip of the arrow splits the middle of the string around the D-loop so I don't know if that's a lot of lean or not. I would like to fix it but not sure how to. The string I have is made by Crackers and twisting the yoke cable won't work because of how the string is made. I am beginning to set-up this bow with all new accessories and retune for 3D season and want to get this right.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

you should be able to remove the lean from the top cam but not the bottom.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

So having the lean in the bottom cam is ok?


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

JayP said:


> So having the lean in the bottom cam is ok?


How much lean? take some pics of the top and bottom cam with a straight edge across both at the same time.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

*Here are some images.*

The first image is a yard stick across both cams and the picture is of the bottom cam.

The second image is an arrow across the top cam and it parallels the string, the picture is where the arrow point is around the D loop.

The third image is a shot from the bottom cam up and you can see how the arrow leans in toward the string. It splits the string in the middle around the D loop. Very different from the top cam.

Should I worry about this or try to fix and how.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Take a pic of both cams using only the yard stick. And lay the yard stick across both cams at the same time.


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

*Pics with yardstick*

The first is the top cam and the second is the bottom.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

JAYP

you got some serving sepreration there on them strings!! and your Dloop has the knots on the same side also, need to retie that and have the knots facing opposite ways. melted ends go outwards also, not towards inside of loop


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

dwagoner, thanks for the information on the Dloop, I will fix that tonight. The string and cables are made by Crackers, purchased the bow used so I am not sure how old they are. I really like them but if other viewers feel the serving seperation is an issue I will replace it. Anyone have any suggestions on my bottom cam lean issue or is it a non-issue?


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It really hard to tell with the shadows and in a pic but it does look like the bottom cam has alittle more than I would like but it isn't that bad, You may be able to twist up your cables and get it leaning back straight, as long as your specs don't suffer, I have seen many with alot worse, Your cam lean may be good at full draw, I have seen some with bad lean and at full draw they are straight and true and the bow tuned perfect, the top cam I would tweak and get perfect and recheck at full draw also. As far as the strings and loop, Yeah I would forsure fix them


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

I plan to replace the string and will see how my cam looks with the new string.


----------

